# Forklift Propane Tanks



## hollowlog (7 mo ago)

I was looking for some used 20lb propane tanks to use with my generator and came across 3 empty forklift tanks for $175 for all 3. I would like being able to run the gen longer on the bigger tanks.
I've seen other used tanks selling for for more than that for 1. Are the fittings that come on a forklift tank compatible with a standard propane hose for a gen? If the tanks valve or fittings had to be replaced, what would that cost? At $175 is this a good deal?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Check the date on the tanks. You should see the date of manufacture and possibly a recertification date.
You have 12 years from the manufacture date or 5 years from the recertification date.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Some forklift tanks are only for use in the horizontal position, so verify whether that applies to these.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

I had the same thought quite a while back. My boss and I both have dual fuel generators at home that we only run on propane, plus the dual fuel gen we have for the shop should we lose power. We also have a propane forklift at work. He was willing to pay to have several (many?) extra tanks delivered as spares during hurricane season. But the guys at the propane place said we couldn't use them because the forklift tanks were set up to deliver propane liquid as opposed to the vapor the generators use.

Just to muddy the waters, as tabora said, some of them are only meant to be used horizontally. But all of our tanks have gauges that read in both horizontal and vertical. I really wish we could use them. Especially with hurricane season upon us, I'd love to have a bunch more tanks available AND not have to stand in line to get them filled, they'd be delivered.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Bluwolf said:


> But the guys at the propane place said we couldn't use them because the forklift tanks were set up to deliver propane liquid as opposed to the vapor the generators use.


The tanks need to have both Liquid (for forklift use) and Vapor (for generator/grill use) ports.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

tabora said:


> The tanks need to have both Liquid (for forklift use) and Vapor (for generator/grill use) ports.


All of our forklift tanks look like the tank in your picture just not as pretty and minus the nice labels  And they don't have a fitting that would accept the standard BBQ connection that the dual fuels have. I did some more research and everything says you can't use a forklift tank for grills or generators. I'm sure if someone had access to the right fittings and swapped them into the forklift tanks, you could use them, but not as they get delivered to us from the dealer. Such a shame...


----------



## hollowlog (7 mo ago)

hollowlog said:


> View attachment 12260
> View attachment 12261
> 
> I was looking for some used 20lb propane tanks to use with my generator and came across 3 empty forklift tanks for $175 for all 3. I would like being able to run the gen longer on the bigger tanks.
> I've seen other used tanks selling for for more than that for 1. Are the fittings that come on a forklift tank compatible with a standard propane hose for a gen? If the tanks valve or fittings had to be replaced, what would that cost? At $175 is this a good deal?





hollowlog said:


> View attachment 12260
> View attachment 12261
> 
> I was looking for some used 20lb propane tanks to use with my generator and came across 3 empty forklift tanks for $175 for all 3. I would like being able to run the gen longer on the bigger tanks.
> I've seen other used tanks selling for for more than that for 1. Are the fittings that come on a forklift tank compatible with a standard propane hose for a gen? If the tanks valve or fittings had to be replaced, what would that cost? At $175 is this a good deal?


After reading the responses to my post, I'm going yo pass on these tanks. To many variables & unknowns. It's a 45 mile drive each way to check them out. I'll continue looking for tanks in the 30-40lb. range.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

hollowlog said:


> After reading the responses to my post, I'm going yo pass on these tanks. To many variables & unknowns. It's a 45 mile drive each way to check them out. I'll continue looking for tanks in the 30-40lb. range.


The cost for new, empty tanks has gone up quite a bit since the last time I bought any. And from what I've seen they're getting as little scarce too. I had a chance to pick up two full 30 lb tanks off Craigslist for a decent price. But I was too slow...


----------



## hollowlog (7 mo ago)

Bluwolf said:


> The cost for new, empty tanks has gone up quite a bit since the last time I bought any. And from what I've seen they're getting as little scarce too. I had a chance to pick up two full 30 lb tanks off Craigslist for a decent price. But I was too slow...


New empty 20lb tanks around here go for $50-70. A guy on Offerup has 3 used for $38 I'm going to buy tomorrow. He doesn't specify full or empty. It's a decent price either way. Home Depot charges $20+tx for a 15lb exchange or a nearby BBQ grill store charges $25+tx for a 20lb refill.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

If you're buying a used grill tank, remember that its certification is only good for 12 years. Most places that refill tanks won't refill an out-of-date tank. You'll have to pay a gas company extra to inspect and recertify it. Otherwise, your only option is to exchange it for one of the fifteen gallon fills at the DG store.


----------



## hollowlog (7 mo ago)

motormonkey said:


> If you're buying a used grill tank, remember that its certification is only good for 12 years. Most places that refill tanks won't refill an out-of-date tank. You'll have to pay a gas company extra to inspect and recertify it. Otherwise, your only option is to exchange it for one of the fifteen gallon fills at the DG store.


The big box stores will exchange no matter what the condition.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Any store, anywhere, will exchange, no matter what the condition. I used DG as an example. All these exchange tanks only contain 15 pounds of gas.

The big box stores won't fill a tank for you though. The one exception I know of is Tractor Supply Company. They'll fill it to its seventeen pound capacity and considerably cheaper than the exchange tanks IF the tank is not out of date.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i prefer the own the tank and fill it.
i have new tanks...
and do not want to exchange them for old crusty tanks.
lol!
we have a fill station near me that does the grill tanks on the cheap.
full fill for 11 bucks in 2022 prices.


----------



## hollowlog (7 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> i prefer the own the tank and fill it.
> i have new tanks...
> and do not want to exchange them for old crusty tanks.
> lol!
> ...


My local BJs has 15lb exchange for $15. Old and crusty works for me.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I have not purchased a "new" propane cylinder standalone in my lifetime, and I have about 8 20lb and 2 40lb and 2 100lb tanks. I go to the metal piles at our transfer stations and grab a junk 20lb one and then take it to Walmart (or other places) and exchange it for a "full" one for $14.99.  The larger tanks were all free from Craig's List or NextDoor.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

I have a good stock of 20# tanks from flea markets and yard sales too. Most are out of date. Many still have a good amount of gas in them. LOL. Sometimes I can catch a local gas company who'll offer to recertify them for free if you let them fill them, and pay their high prices for the gas. It can be worth it. Aside from the expired date, a lot of the tanks I have are in better shape than the ones I get when I do an exchange.


----------



## evenciadrink (6 mo ago)

The fittings on a forklift tank differ from the standard propane hose fittings. If you want to run your generator longer, you will need to use a propane tank that is bigger than what comes with the generator. The fittings will not be compatible with the standard propane hose but can be used with hydraulics. The guys from Forklift Hire & Rental in the UK - Flexible Finance & Service included can help you with this question. The cost of replacing the fittings would depend on how old your tank is and how many years it's been used. Different types of fittings available may cost more or less depending on what you need.


----------

